
Cyclists: This tiny ‘supercomputer’ could save your life - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/09/14/cycling-news-fusionproc-cycleeye-sensors-cycling-uk-road-safety/
======
celticninja
doesnt look very tiny, but does look useful,

